# How much should I feed my 8 month old gsd?



## Acejin

Hi,

I feed him 4 times a day and the total amount of food stands at 700grams.
Can I reduce the feeding for twice a day instead of four? If so, At what times should I give him his meals?

It would be much more convenient to feed twice a day rather than four, My gsd is very greedy so I'm not worried about double the amount per meal, He would finish everything in less than half a minute, I know it's bad but what can I do.

btw, I feed him Orijen LBP.

Thanks!


----------



## mysweetkaos

Since he's accustommed to 4x a day, you may want to go down to 3 for a couple of weeks and then down to 2. My 9 month old has been on 2x a day for about 3 months. He eats about 7 am and 5 pm.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

You might check out Dura-Pet slow feed bowl on Drs. Foster and Smith, just one type of feed bowl for those that eat too fast.


----------



## gsd_newbie

Feeding twice per day should be okay, and 700gr sounds a bit too much.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I've never fed 4 times a day. Mine have either been on twice a day or three times a day when I bring them home as young puppies. Dena & Keefer were on 2 meals at 9 weeks old, Halo was on 3 meals for a few months, but I switched her to 2 meals WELL before 8 months old. I think you're safe.


----------



## Acejin

I'll try and start to feed him twice a day, Is it okay to feed him at 8 am and 16 pm.. Or is it better to feed before he goes to sleep?

Thank You All~!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

If he's eating his morning meal at 8:00 AM I'd feed his evening meal a bit later than 4:00 PM. You don't need to feed him right before bed, maybe do it around 6:00 or 7:00 PM, so it's close to every 12 hours. Doesn't need to be exact, approximate is fine.


----------



## Acejin

Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Doc

How many cups equals 700 grams? I'd vote for 2X a day. When do you plan to switch from puppy food and to what?


----------



## Emoore

700gr is about a pound and a half, correct? 'Cause 28gr is an oz and there's 16 oz in a pound. . . .

I'm thinking that sounds about right, but if you could look on the bag and find out how many kcal the food has per kg that would be helpful. 

You can't convert grams to cups.


----------



## Doc

Emoore said:


> 700gr is about a pound and a half, correct? 'Cause 28gr is an oz and there's 16 oz in a pound. . . .
> 
> I'm thinking that sounds about right, but if you could look on the bag and find out how many kcal the food has per kg that would be helpful.
> 
> You can't convert grams to cups.


Sure you can convert grams to cups. (weigh out the kibble, pour it in a measuring cup :wild

If you are feeding Origen Large puppy ( I use to feed it to my pups) I would feed them 3-4 cups per day at 8 months.

For a dog weighing 55-65 pounds, feed 3 to 3.75 cups per day (360 g to 450 g). 

If the dog is too thin, add another 1/2 cup to his over all amount.


----------



## Emoore

Sorry, thought you were asking the rest of us at large how many grams are in a cup.


----------

